# Sony Handycam Problem



## boosters (Nov 12, 2007)

I have purchased a new sony handycam DCR-HC38E , I have record some video's but i can't understand how to play the video on a computer, I have sony software but when i try to install it shows that your camcorder was not connect with the PC. 

I have a USB cable, should firewire also recommend to use on a handycam. Also i am confused on this Firewire Cable and Firewire ports, what's the difference between there. 


Please Help.


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 12, 2007)

You just need to transfer the video to your computer using the software that must have been supplied in the box in which you handycam came and if not download from there site. This would install the necessary drivers for you handycam as well and when you connect it, computer should not be having any problem in recognising it.
The type of cable that is needed would be mentioned in your handycam's manual which most probably would be USB. Firewire provides faster data transfer speed than USB


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 12, 2007)

Congrats on your new purchase 

Now, firstly, I'd suggest that if your computer has a FireWire port, use it to transfer the video rather than using USB. Its much faster, gives better quality and less dropped frames.

Now, from the CD that came with the Handycam, locate a folder called Drivers. THere'll be a setup file in it. Install it. Then connect your handycam. Windows should install 2 drivers, ( 1 for Audio and 1 for video )

Use Windows Movie Maker for basic editing and tranferring video from the Handycam.

Let me know if you have more doubts


----------



## boosters (Nov 14, 2007)

I have solve the problem, the problem comes on the wrong CD provide me.   Now another problem comes on the video quality. My all video recording comes in dark light, There is no brightness on a video if i change a brightness on media player than it looks poor. How should i make a good quality on a video with more lights.  Please help


----------



## narangz (Nov 14, 2007)

Guess you'll have to use external light source during night time.


----------

